#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Αναζήτηση γεωλογικού χάρτη

## NK50

Καλησπέρα σε ολους

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Που θα μπορούσα να βρω κάποια φύλλα γεωλογικων χαρτων - εκτός από το ΙΓΜΕ?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Ενδέχεται να τα έχουν και οι ΥΔΟΜ.
Η ΥΔΟΜ του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης τα έχει.

Επίσης, μπορείς να αναζητήσεις τους νεοτεκτονικούς χάρτες στον ΟΑΣΠ.
Της περιοχής που δραστηριοπούμαι τους είχα παραγγείλει και μου τους έστειλαν με ταχυμεταφορέα. Βέβαια, πέρασαν αρκετά χρόνια από τότε και δεν γνωρίζω αν άλλαξε κάτι στην πολιτική τους.

----------

